# Unkown Mantis



## JC (Apr 12, 2007)

I was at my local pet shop and they had one species of mantis, it was labelled Bullseye mantis, but i can't find anything about it.If anyone knows of this species could you please help with some info plz

Thanks alot :wink:


----------



## Orin (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you have a photo? Offhand I'd guess Pseudocreobotra (Spiny Flower Mantis) there are a hundred different common names for that one.


----------



## JC (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry no photos yet, I'll put some up soon and thanks for the name ill look it up.

Cheers


----------



## JC (Apr 13, 2007)

I looked up the name and I'm pretty certain thats him.I have done some searching, But I have one problem. I searched for his final size and found several answers from 2.5cm to 2inches, which is the more likely :?:


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2007)

If that is P. Wahlbergii (spiny flower or #9 or target mantis), 2.5 cm is too short for adult size. 4-5 cm is the average size.


----------



## JC (Apr 13, 2007)

Good to know , do you have any suggestions on whats best to feed him

Cheers


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2007)

Flying insects like all types of flies, butterfly, moth, dragonfly, etc. Avoid hornets and wasp.


----------



## JC (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks again for the advice.


----------

